# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Флэш игры при форуме

## Sanych

Подгрузим несколько игр на форум.

Пока первые две.

*1)* Бильярд он и есть бильярд, можно играть как вдвоём так и против компа  - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*2)* Суть в том, что бы загнать блок в отверстие на игровой доске - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ещё парочка.

*3)* Помоги хомякам добраться до кучки листьев - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*4)* Запускай корову из катапульты на стог сена - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Саныч а такие, чтоб можно было играть с участниками форума???

----------


## Jemal

> Саныч а такие, чтоб можно было играть с участниками форума???


Да, было бы неплохо.

----------


## Sanych

Нету таких.

----------


## HARON

Саныч,давай соревнование проведем по флеш-игре какой-нить?

----------


## Sanych

Все эти флэшки слишком просто ломаются, а проверить ни как.

----------


## HARON

> Все эти флэшки слишком просто ломаются, а проверить ни как.


На Байнетсе проводили же! Просто скрин с рекордом вылаживаешь и всё!:3563:

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Игрушка похожая на кубик-рубика. Простенькая как тетрис.

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Играем на здоровье. успокаиваем нервы.

----------


## Severt

Если для Вас первостепенное значение имеет именно надежность, рекомендую обратить внимание на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - эти ребята имеют лицензию и одобрены нашим государством, так что действуют по принципу национальной лотереи, если попросту говоря. Играть с ними можно абсолютно спокойно - тут простые и честные правила, понятные для любого. Я тоже время от времени судя залетаю, чтобы проверить свою удачу. Обычно тут еще и бонусы неплохие бывают, если внимательно следить за новостями.

----------

